# Port Aransas



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Just got back from Port A. It was a mess. Wind, sea weed, murky water and waves spraying over the south jetty. All that being said, folks were catching lots of big reds.

Friday night had about 8 tarpon bites but got only one hook set and managed to bring the nice 4 footer to the rocks. He was quite a jumper and fought like a champ. 

Saw a few more rolling in the area but with the wind and waves it was tough fishing.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

If you dont mind me asking, what were you using and at what time did you get the most hits?


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

*no problem*

5" Storm swim lures and the bites occurred at sunset and early evening.

On this trip, I modified the storm lures slightly to add some red yarn soaked in menhaden oil to see if that would improve the bite. Too early in the experiement to tell if it had any effect as I got bites on both regular and modified lures.



marc said:


> If you dont mind me asking, what were you using and at what time did you get the most hits?


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

I'll be at the jetties on tues. and wed. Did you see any poons rolling outside the north jettie? I have a 24 ft. gas inboard shamrock and I hope to get my anchor set somewhere arround the end of the north jettie. I'm sure with the weather I dont want to be outside the south rocks. Also did you have an outgoing tide? The most poons I've seen have been on an outgoing tide.


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

I did not. The waves were really pounding the north jetty, as well as the south, on all three days that I was there. If they were rolling on the beach (north) side of the north jetty where there might be some calmer water, I couldn't see them. 

In two trips over the past month, I haven't seen any schools of tarpon rolling. Only isolated fish from time to time. 

The tide was outgoing at the time I got the most bites this past trip. Last year I saw the biggest schools of tarpon off the end of the south jetty during incoming tides. I also got a report of hundreds of tarpon rolling one afternoon on an incoming tide. That being said, I have the most confidence with the type of fishing I am doing on outgoing tides.

Good luck to you on Tuesday and Wednesday. Hopefully, the winds and waves will be more cooperative for you.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

*port a*

The waves were rolling about 8 ft at the end of the north jettie. we managed to get a hit 30 min after sunset on tuesday evening. Live crab about 5 inch size, drifted behind the boat. we never did get a jump out of him. But my buddy did see a fish roll about 5 second befor the hit. He took the bait 20 ft behind the boat. Before i could pick up the rod he was in front of the boat and not looking back. we had a good time anyways. Thanks for the info. I'll be back sunday and monday. Looks like rough water again. Maybe most of the holiday crowd will not go out.


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Man! That sounds like rough fishing. Congratulations on your hookup. That's quite a feat in that kind of water.


----------

